# Iowa Pheasants



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Had a great time in Iowa last week. Lost 2 roosters the first day and the 2 guys i was with each got a limit, so i was a little bumed. Then the 2nd day me and another guy were walking out and around to get to the other end to block and i went way out w/my lab and she flushed 2 roosters and i got them both, +one more from earlyer.








only 3 r mine


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't hunted Iowa, but I know guys who have. They say the hunting can be so-so to great depending on where you go. One thing they all say, Iowa farmers are very friendly and it's a lot easier to get permission to hunt private land there than it is in Minnesota.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I hunt w/someone from Ia , but i have noticed that everyone is pretty friendly to the pheasant hunters. We did hunt some state land that was really good, Ia does a good job w/their public hunting lands.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

sweet


----------

